# Different Salaries for Different Regions/Countries



## MudTaper (Jan 29, 2014)

I was wondering what kind of salary some of you guys were doing?

Here, in Quebec, a journeyman Drywall Finisher makes between $31.53-34.05/hr (depending which sector of construction you work).

A journeyman Drywall Hanger, on the other hand, makes between $32.06-35.19.

I'm just curious to see how salaries vary region to region. 

I know its kind of a personal question though, so if you guys don't want to answer, I would understand perfectly.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The money's in the hanging, f**k the taper.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

mud taper where from quebec, ? im in montreal.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Some here charge .15 labor. Hang @ finish ! How you like does apples?


----------



## MudTaper (Jan 29, 2014)

moore said:


> Some here charge .15 labor. Hang @ finish ! How you like does apples?


I'm not sure I understand?

Also, I'm on the North Shore!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MudTaper said:


> I'm not sure I understand?
> 
> Also, I'm on the North Shore!


15 cents per ft. Labor. You must know that's pretty damn low.:blink:


----------



## MudTaper (Jan 29, 2014)

I didn't notice the . Before the 15


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MudTaper said:


> I didn't notice the . Before the 15


Your French ?


----------



## MudTaper (Jan 29, 2014)

On my mom's side, why?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Moore get me some names and phone numbers. I'll give them $.16 and come pick them up. Lol
That's just ridiculous. There can't be any meat in their tacos


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

For most houses we pay the hangers and finishers $5.50 a board. Sanders get $1.50 per board. That is the going rate. Think that works out to be around .26 cents per foot


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> For most houses we pay the hangers and finishers $5.50 a board. Sanders get $1.50 per board. That is the going rate. Think that works out to be around .26 cents per foot


.26 if you're paying the finishers the same as the hangers.

Have never understood why installers are paid same or more than finishers? ...there is just not anywhere near the involvement in hanging.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> .26 if you're paying the finishers the same as the hangers.
> 
> Have never understood why installers are paid same or more than finishers? ...there is just not anywhere near the involvement in hanging.


That's why you got to do it all, if you like steak tacos.


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

In NH where getting 10-13 per 12ft board to fin 8-10 to hang


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

While taping reno's I hear home owners all the time say that taping is an art. Never hear that about hanging.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The money's in the hanging, f**k the taper.


The money's in the taping, f**k the hangers.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

D A Drywall said:


> While taping reno's I hear home owners all the time say that taping is an art. Never hear that about hanging.


 


That's because you are hearing from homeowners. ANYBODY can hang drywall.


----------



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

20-32 per hr for tapers or hangers. .16-.25 for either. there can be some tricky stuff in some of these custom homes for the hangers. plus it's pretty damn hard on your body. think they deserve just as much as the tapers


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

.12 a foot to finish basic homes. All tape on beads but no extra pay for that. We use to get a buck a stick to put it on. Not anymore ! Hourly rate tops at about 25$. I believe prevailing wage jobs are almost 50$ an hour. I'm wondering why I still do this.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't even believe what I'm reading in here for labour....
That's friggen retarded...


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I'd love to move to an area with better pay. But my wife is in healthcare and if we move to another state she would have to take a pay cut. It sucks !


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> 15 cents per ft. Labor. You must know that's pretty damn low.:blink:


Think I would sell my tools mr moe


----------

